# Mary Linehan, RHIA,CPC-H



## mclinehan (Sep 30, 2010)

Dear Employer,
I am looking for a medical record coding position either hospital or clinical based.  Attatched is my resume.
Thank you.




Mary Linehan, RHIA,CPC-H
31525 Griffin Dr.
Conifer, CO 80433
303.670.3854
mclinehan62@gmail.com

EDUCATION

American Academy of Professional Coders 		2010
Certified Professional Coder-Hospital

Arapaho Community College	 Littleton, CO        	2009
CPT Coding course to refresh skills.

American Health Information Management Association	1988
RHIA-Registered Health Information Administrator

Daemen College	                       Amherst, NY        	1985	
Bachelor of Science in Medical Records Administration

EXPERIENCE

Marshdale Elementary School, Evergreen, CO              	October 2005 – June 2010
Paraprofessional  
Performed administrative tasks for staff.

Family Physicians , Littleton, CO			         	May 1998 – December 1998
Medical Records Clerk 
Responsible for record retrieval of daily appointments maintained and filed records for the clinic.

Columbine Family Physician – Littleton, CO	         	September 1996 – May 1998
Medical Records Clerk 
Responsible for record retrieval of daily appointments maintained and filed records for the clinic.

Porter Memorial Hospital – Denver, CO		         	May 1991 – April 1994
Health Information Analyst 
 Assigned ICD-9-CM and CPT codes and abstracted data from both inpatient and outpatient charts.  Served as a technical advisor for the Physicians after hours.  

Vencor Hospital – Denver, CO    		                   	February 1991- May 1991
Director of Medical Records 
 Directed daily department operations including monthly and yearly administrative reports. Revised and updated policy and procedure manuals.  Managed 3 full time employees and their respective responsibilities.

Doctors Hospital – Denver, CO      			       	October 1989 – February 1991
Director of Medical Records 
Directed daily department operations including monthly and yearly administrative reports. Revised and updated policy and procedure manuals.  Managed 3 full time employees and their respective responsibilities.
											M. Linehan, page 2

St. Josephs Hospital – Flint, MI 	                               	June 1988 – August 1989
Health Record Analyst 
 Responsible for screening inpatients concurrently applying IS/SI criteria for admission, continued stay and discharge reviews. Assign ICD-9 codes currently during the patients stay. Coordinate physician response to the Michigan Peer Review Organization request. Provide support for CPT coders.

Blodgett Memorial Medical Center – Grand Rapids, MI 
Data Retrieval Coordinator 				 	September 1987 – June 1988
Liaison with Michigan Peer Review Organization for processing all incoming request for information in regard to chart reviews and UR/QA denials. Provided support for coding personnel. Assisted Medical staff in research studies.

Coding Clerk 						 	August 1985 – September 1987
Assigned ICD-9-CM codes and abstracted data from both inpatients and outpatients charts, utilizing both Code 3 and PAS+ software.

SPECIAL SKILLS

Team player, positive attitude, strong work ethic, MS Word, MS Excel, MS Outlook, type 55 wpm.

COMMUNITY SERVICE

Volunteer at my children's school in the library and in the classroom.  
Participate at church with various fundraiser and other activities to support the community.  
Serve as treasurer for cub scout pack 435.

PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS

Active membership in the local and state components of the American Health Information Management Association (AHIMA).
Active member of AAPC-American Academy of Professional Coders

References furnished upon request


----------



## bhunsinger (Nov 10, 2010)

*Medical Recorder II Position*

We have several opportunities for experienced physician coders in North Carolina. If you are interested in discussing, please call me at 919-313-4543 or email me at brenda@itiselect.com.


----------

